# Need help with power



## Fyrfytr17 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello all,
I am a new model railroader and building my first layout. I have built a 9x5 ft layout. It is a doc layout and I have 5 drops from my bus line running to the track. Do I need more drops and is it better to solder the connections or use but connectors? I am currently using butt connectors. Any tips woul help.Thanks!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It sounds like you have enough drops, but it really depends on what is connected to what and where some potential disruptions to connectivity might take place on your track system. The best way, apart from powering up the layout and doing a meter test on each individual segment of rail, is....run a train over all of it. See if it works.

Also, there is such a thing, in DCC, as "the quarter test." Toss a quarter down across the rails in about ten different places and see if the short-arresting circuitry trips and shuts power off. DCC systems need a high signal-to-noise ratio over the voltage available, and when the voltage is poor in any one place, the DCC system won't see the short when your quarter is placed across both rails. If the coin is in place and your system doesn't beep or otherwise signal that it has cut power, you have a voltage deficiency there...or more correctly, a signal deficiency. You'll need another feeder there, or very close by.

Soldering is positive, but many swear by mechanical connectors. Some complain that their suitcase types fail far too often, some claim they've never had a failure in ten years. Some find their solders fail because they did a poor one...it was cold, or simply weak and insufficient for mechanical loads in that location. If you can get a firm grip onto clean and bared copper wire inside the receptacle in every instance, staple the wire or otherwise route it securely, and have the connector well secured so that it can't be dislodged or contacted roughly, I don't see why it shouldn't last for many years. FWIW, I solder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds like you have enough drops. How does it run? I would solder the drops to your bus. You might require a higher wattage iron if your bus wire is quite a heavy gauge as you need everything nice and hot to get a good flowing joint. A good indication is when the solder becomes 'glossy' meaning its reached the required temperature to achieve a good bond.


----------



## Fyrfytr17 (Nov 30, 2015)

Tried the quarter trick and works like a charm! I found two spots that don't have good power so I'm going to run 2 more drops. I might solder everything also instead of the connectors. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fyrfytr17 said:


> Tried the quarter trick and works like a charm! I found two spots that don't have good power so I'm going to run 2 more drops. I might solder everything also instead of the connectors. Thanks for the advice.


Before you go to all that effort, make sure your track is clean in the areas where your power is not so good. The number of drops you already have should be ample to power a layout of that size.


----------



## Fyrfytr17 (Nov 30, 2015)

I tested and cleaned with much avail. Another question for all you Lionel fast track users out there though. Do each of your track sections have to be extra securely clicked in to get proper electric current spread across long sections of track?


----------

